# Group Cut---Who's In?



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Following in the footsteps of DP's group bulk, and after some mentioned interest, we're starting a group cut 

What you get:



*a)* Education  - those who are new to dieting may want to join to learn how to lose bodyfat w/o sacrificing muscle!

*b)* Motivation - those who know how to diet already may want to join to increase their motivation, have a little fun and a lot of support.

*c)* Achievement of Goals - At the end of this cut...you will be set for summer...a ripped, muscular bod that you can be proud of naked 

So if you're in, I wanna hear you!!!!

Dr. Pain will follow w/ the rules and format of the cut


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

DP


----------



## Preacher (Jan 3, 2003)

Is everybody allowed in ?

If so, I'd like to join:

I'm currently at 170lbs, 19-20% BF (the holidays  )
I'd like to be at 12% before July 1st.

I'm hoping this will not interfere with the P,RR,S program ..
(I like being stronger ...)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

When will this start? I would like to join but since I'm moving things are a bit out of whack (but I'm trying my damndest to keep with it.)

Do tell


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone is allowed to join in...though we may cap it to 10 people. It will begin Monday, and you will have one week to start your journals and post your beginning stats.

It won't interfere w/ GP's program...though if any of you are on a specific training program from your trainer, whoever that may be, you may want to mention that fact in your journal.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> When will this start? I would like to join but since I'm moving things are a bit out of whack (but I'm trying my damndest to keep with it.)
> 
> Do tell




Hammer, get your ass into this cut!  


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, no excuses!  I'm in and I'm moving in 2 weeks as well.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

You brats!  Okay okay...I will do it   I get weird about posting my stats though...(mental thing) still a long way to go...

But I'll do the group thing!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> You brats!  Okay okay...I will do it   I get weird about posting my stats though...(mental thing) still a long way to go...
> 
> But I'll do the group thing!






DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

And FYI

We had some rather large people in our group the last time I did this.....they had the most impressive results  

and the the support was incredible!  

DP


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> And FYI
> 
> We had some rather large people in our group the last time I did this.....they had the most impressive results
> ...



Excellent to hear DP  I've gone from a size 26/28 to a 16 but still have a long way to go! I know that the support here is incredible and that's why I'm just going to bite the bullet and do it! I do not have access right now to skinfolds but the last time I had them done (old trainer) I found a website that gave me the same percentage as what she got with the calipers (it was a 9 site) Is that okay? I will post all measurements and w8 though (gulp!)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

We will post urls for Skinfolds soon!  Call around where you are...and while dress sizes are nice to lose....millimeters are more fun cuz you can lose more of em 

We had a lady 292 pounds, a man 260.......I know he lost something like 8 inches in his waist, 25% of his BF, had to buy 2 new belts! 

This will be fun!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 5, 2003)

Just a note....

I was reading Hammer's journal and noticed a lack of a specific goal. Each person should state a specific, measureable, & realistic goal to strive towards. I.E. lose # BW, lose # off skinfolds, lose % off BF, etc. We have three months...what do you want to do?


----------



## karategirl (Jan 5, 2003)

Count me in too! Will be back later to post  cut starts here threads..............


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 5, 2003)

K, welcome aboard  

Who is next?? 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2003)

me, me!  i want in.  i hope i'm not too late.

i don't have skinfold measurements yet.  i just joined a new gym - first workout there will be tonight so i should be able to get them this week.

will that be ok?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

I knew you'd join  Later this week is fine...but start your journal asap


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2003)

Is it still too late to join?  I started a cut program yesterday, and just found out about this today.  I have kept track of meals and workout to date.  I foolishly started a cut before the holidays lets just say it failed miserably, so now it is time to change.

IDF


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 7, 2003)

You can join....but get your journals started asap


----------



## tigress (Jan 9, 2003)

Have you put the cap on it yet W8? I want in too!! 

I will start a journal anyway, and then if I am too late, I will move it to the journal section.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tigress *_
> Have you put the cap on it yet W8? I want in too!!
> 
> I will start a journal anyway, and then if I am too late, I will move it to the journal section.




tigress! Sure...we're taking this week to gather everyone into the cut.... Good to see you here


----------

